# Barbados Blackbelly Teats Too Small.



## Shilohsd (Mar 21, 2021)

Hey, this is our 3 ewe to lamb. The other 2 were fairly predictable due to the utters filling in and such. The other lambs did great latching on. This morning the 3rd ewe gave birth, but the utters have not filled in and the teats are very small, I can barely see them.  They are like the size of the tip of my pinky, where as the other ewes were as think as my thumb. The lamb was struggling finding the teat, so we provided colostrum. 

I am not able to tell if the lamb is able to get anything from the ewe and she is not as instinctual as the others with allowing the lamb to get under her. She eventually does, but after dancing around. I’m not sure if we need to further intervene and bottle feed. I am concerned the tests are too small.

Any thought or suggestions?


----------



## Baymule (Mar 21, 2021)

Ok, here we go! First of all, FF (First Fresheners) can be a little sensitive on their udders. Second, to test and see if the lamb is getting enough, Put your finger in it's mouth. if warm, the lamb is nursing and more than likely, getting enough. If it's mouth is cold, emergency mode kicks in and you HAVE to warm it up or it will die. The best warmer is a cardboard box, just big enough to hold the lamb. Cut a hole in one end, close to the bottom just big enough to poke a hair dryer in. Cut a hole in the other end, big enough to poke the lamb's head out. You don't want to cook the poor lamb's lungs! Turn on the hair dryer, checking frequently (Ok, constantly, LOL) to see if it is getting warm. When the lamb is all toasty warm, put it back on it's momma. Put them together in a small pen, it's called jugging. This gives them time together without the interference of other sheep, to bond. Don't worry about the size of her teats or udder, she will make enough milk. DO NOT rush to bottle feed! 

You say the lamb is feeding, but you don't think it's enough. Newborns have tiny little tummies and cannot hold a lot at a time. If the lamb is feeding, it is probably enough. Jug them together in a small pen and that will probably be all the intervention that you should do. Feeding the lamb at this point will give the lamb a different smell from the momma's milk and she may reject it. Watch closely, the ewes smell their lamb's butts. They know by the smell of their own milk coming out the other end which lamb is theirs. 

Don't hit the panic button, jug them and watch closely, they will be ok. Please come back and update, we really do care that your lamb and ewe are ok. Feel free to ask questions, no matter how dumb you may think they are. If you don't know, you don't know. We will do all we can to help you.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Mar 21, 2021)

Okay, I am replying in regards to the instinct part of your post. If she has not pushed out the placenta yet, she probably won't nurse. Once she pushes it out get the lamb on the teat. You may want to do this by a wall in case you need to pin her so she can't move.  Then put the lamb on the teat. She should let him/her nurse. Check every once in a while to see if s/he is eating.  Put you finger in his mouth and see if its warm like  @Baymule said. 

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 21, 2021)

My goats will nurse even if placenta not yet passed.  The small teat isn't as much problem for the lamb as no milk to get.  Bay is right, they eat little but, often, first couple days.  Feel lambs tummy if mouth is warm, to see if it's full.  Generally they nurse then nap.  Nice life, right?🙂


----------



## Baymule (Mar 21, 2021)

How’s the new mom and lamb?


----------

